# best camera below Rs.15,000



## magychip (May 4, 2012)

Pls suggest a best camera.

I need all ur valuable suggestion


----------



## nac (May 4, 2012)

In the very first page of cameras section we have more than 5 threads discussed cameras of this budget. You will be getting suggested the same models again in this thread. Why don't you take your time and read those threads. You will get to know a lot and sooner from there than in this thread.


----------



## magychip (May 5, 2012)

ok sure nac


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

Sony HX90 for around 13-14k

or nikon S9100


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

Aroraanant means sony HX9v not hx90   since canon sx220hs and 230hs r not availabe in market anymore ,we have to look for a alternative with manual settings


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

Sujoy, it's H90 (not HX90/HX9). New release, priced 13990/- MRP. Upgraded version of H70.


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

Yes it is not HX90,its H90 sorry for the mistake.
Rather saying that it is an upgraded version of H70, I would say it is an downgraded version of HX9V


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

Ooh new h90 ..

I just read abt it and h90 has no comparision with hx9v....either wait for hx20v or get simply hx9v

*www.digitalversus.com/digital-came...0v-hx20v-hx30v-superzoom-compacts-n23486.html


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

Ya thats true, HX9V is far better than H90.
So I suggest OP to pick HX9V as the price of HX20V will be quite high, and it doesn't fall in OP's budget.Even for HX9V you have to increase your budget but it is totally worth and if you can't increase your budget then I suggest you to Nikon S9100


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

Sujoy,
Why wait for HX20V? It's already in the market. But it's way out of his budget. It has a price tag of 23k


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

Hx20v cost 23k..hmmm thats much above hx9v ..


----------



## jyotish (May 8, 2012)

H90 is a better choice 16x optical zoom , 10 mp. That's goof offer @ Rs 14k. My guess sony is rolling out more cameras with zoom as their main theme because the new advt talks about zoom and details. Lot to look forward to then.


----------



## magychip (May 8, 2012)

in s9100 or HX9V or H90 which one have manual control


----------



## nac (May 8, 2012)

Both the Sony cams have manual exposure mode, but lacks priority modes. And HX9V is little of your budget.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2012)

sadly other aperture and shutter modes r more popular then full manual 
Mode available in sony ( i have this manual mode in my sony p&s )


----------

